# Общий раздел > Чувства > Эмоции и чувства >  Как поднять себе настроение - поделитесь секретами.

## Irina

*В жизни у каждого бывают моменты, когда настроение на нуле и жизнь от этого  кажется бесцветной и унылой. Поделитесь своими способами, помогающими вам поднять настроение.* (ответ - спиртным не принимается!)

----------


## Jemal

Сдал сегодня последный зачет - поднялось настроение.

----------


## Irina

Я в такие моменты люблю делать себе  и близким маленькие подарки. Когда рядом кто-то радуется -  на душе становится светлее.

----------


## Alex

А я, как всякий нормальный кот, в такие моменты наоборот замыкаюсь в себе. Понимаю что это не выход, но как всякий нормальный кот ничего с этим поделать не могу.

----------


## Irina

> А я, как всякий нормальный кот, в такие моменты наоборот замыкаюсь в себе. Понимаю что это не выход, но как всякий нормальный кот ничего с этим поделать не могу.


Я иногда тоже замыкаюсь, но только чтобы помечтать о чем нибудь приятном. А если замкнуться  и начать копаться в себе  - можно и яму себе же вырыть.

----------


## fIzdrin

переспать все это надо

----------


## Asteriks

Выйти из дома, пройтись по свежему воздуху, съесть вкусненькое. На крайний случай выплакаться и уснуть.

----------


## Alex

> Я иногда тоже замыкаюсь, но только чтобы помечтать о чем нибудь приятном.


Ну это я умею




> Выйти из дома, пройтись по свежему воздуху


Выползаю, но редко - холодно сейчас. Обычно долго нахожусь вне дома, когда есть 
деньги




> На крайний случай выплакаться


Ну не полагается это нормальному коту

----------


## Asteriks

Кот, у которого есть деньги? Не иначе как Кот-Бегемот из Мастера и Маргариты.)) Тот тоже в трамвае за проезд хотел заплатить, а его кондукторша турнула.

----------


## Адмирал

> На крайний случай выплакаться и уснуть.


зачем плакать - лучше поставить диск с любимым фильмом и поднять себе настроение - например у меня один из любимых фильмов "Снежный ангел" - красивая, добрая сказка для взрослых:to_become_senile:

----------


## Pasha_49

Побольше разговаривать с друзьями и близкими, они поднимут настроение, и лучше понять причину, от чего плохое настроение.

----------


## Asteriks

Да, хорошая идея пообщаться с приятными и симпатичными тебе людьми. Ах, и ещё избавиться от общества неприятных тебе особей.

----------


## Akasey

боюсь в виртуале это не совсем получится, ибо тут зависают на каком-то одном ресурсе, а чтоб избавиться нужно очень постараться

----------


## Alex

> Кот, у которого есть деньги? Не иначе как Кот-Бегемот из Мастера и Маргариты.)) Тот тоже в трамвае за проезд хотел заплатить, а его кондукторша турнула.


Ну вот выдала секретную информацию




> Побольше разговаривать с друзьями и близкими, они поднимут настроение


Бывают в жизни моменты когда друзья тебя покидают, потому что ты им уже не нужен.  




> ... и лучше понять причину, от чего плохое настроение.


Да, иногда хочется просто одному в тиши и понять не только причину, но и многое другое

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

Когда мне уже совсем плохо, и настроение ушло в глубокий минус, я взываю к Богу, пою и славлю Его. А если не могу и этого, слушаю песни прославления или перечитываю любимые места  Библии и вновь и вновь осознаю, что все печали мира сего- ничто, по сравнению с той вечной славой, которую приготовил нам Господь.
*" Если Бог за нас, кто против нас?" Рим.8:31*

----------


## Alex

> Если Бог за нас, кто против нас


Мы сами

----------


## Akasey

> Если Бог за нас, кто против нас





> Мы сами


боюсь что бог нейтрален, и просто наблюдает до поры до времени, а потом БУМ!

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

"Машина времени" - "Пока горит свеча"     [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Asteriks

Поднимаю себе настроение, сделав то, что казалось непосильным или невыполнимым. Ай да молодец, себе говорю.

----------


## Irina

Подняла себе настроение дозвонившись в сервисный центр Белтелекома и устроив им разгон за плохо работающий интернет

----------


## vova230

Ляг поспи и все пройдет.

----------


## Asteriks

Поднимаю себе настроение, сделав доброе дело. Безвозмездно. Но это когда душа просит.

----------


## BiZ111

...

Поднимаю себе настроение покупкой или приобретением или получением чего-либо желанного

----------


## Asteriks

Поднимаю настроение, получая маленькие приятные подарки в Интернете. Неожиданные и милые.

----------


## Asteriks

Сегодня и вчера подняла себе настроение на форуме (аж 3 раза). Два раза вычитала хохму в чате, один раз спор затеяли кое с кем. Весело!

----------


## Irina

Мне настроение поднимает общение с приятными, интересными людьми и банальное приветствие Доброе утро, сказанное с улыбкой и от души.)))

----------


## BiZ111

> Мне настроение поднимает общение с приятными, интересными людьми и банальное приветствие Доброе утро, сказанное с улыбкой и от души.)))


Доброе утро!  
_____


В колледже покупал 3 банана и съедал, настроение поднималось. А вообще, если человек очень раздражителен, падок на обиду и взрываем при радости, то тут мало чего поможет, кроме как уснуть нафиг

----------


## Irina

Попытаться "одеть" розовые очки и посмотреть на происходящее вокруг в другом свете.

----------


## Asteriks

Человеческое доверие и неожиданное открытие могут поднять настроение. Только  зависит это от человека, будут ли ему доверять.

----------


## ПаранойА

Включаю любимую музыку, желательно погромче. Улыбаюсь в зеркало. Говорю себе всё самое приятное и т.д.

----------


## Irina

Влюбиться

----------


## BIGm[]n

есть один верный способ поднять се настроение :
опустить настроение соседа, и тада гляда на его проблемы становиццо веселей(я падонок)

----------


## Niko2040

> Влюбиться


Ох, от этого ещё больше проблем))

----------


## Irina

> Ох, от этого ещё больше проблем))


Зато сколько положительных эмоций, особенно если чувство взаимное

----------


## Asteriks

Поговорить о любви с хорошим человеком. Это на случай, если не влюбиться, а так, для поднятия настроения. Спросить у него: "Я тебя лю) А ты меня?"  А он ответит: "А как же!"

----------


## Irina

Включить хорошую музыку и пообщаться хотя бы по телефону, если нет другой возможности, с близкими друзьями.

----------

